# Digital angle gauge to check miter saw?



## sjuchter (Jan 27, 2013)

After reading the thread below, (I too have problems with my miters), I decided I need something to check my miters angles.

Can I use this?

http://m.woodcraft.com/product/2020516/22861/wixey-digital-protractor-electronic-angle-gauge.aspx

Or do you recommend something else? Most of the posts below referenced a table saw, (still saving $ for that), but I need something for my miter.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

I use it and I think it is great. When I used to make crown molding on my wife's bookcase and I couldn't believe how tight they are. I use it for almost everything, primarily on my table saw, but I also use it for jigs, joints, etc. One of the best things I bought to measure with. I find myself getting "more precise" with things. When I see 89.8 degrees, I make it until it reads 90, I can't get that 0.2 with my eye ball, but that's just me.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I picked up a protractor on EBay that is 12 and 14" long and very accurate. Cost less than $23 free shipping. Miters come out perfect now.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/digital-angle-gauge-95998.html
This one works pretty well and is inexpensive. I've used it on both the table saw and the miter saw


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Hubbard said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/digital-angle-gauge-95998.html
> This one works pretty well and is inexpensive. I've used it on both the table saw and the miter saw


These only work when the saw table is perfectly level. If the table is 3* out of level and the saw blade reads 45*, it's off by 3*. Totally worthless for laying out angles when things are flat.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

You zeroize it to the bed. Whether bed is level or not is irrelevant, you tell it what zero it and the. To attach it to the glad and tilt as required


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've got the wixey angle guage you pictured as well as an igauging(SP?) cube. The cube is much easier to use on the miter saw.:smile:


----------

